# NF Book List (Or Suggested Reading)



## dritalin

Please make a single sentence summary of the book, and another sentence explaining why you think it relates to being NF. If recommending non-fiction please make sure it relates specifically to the NF experience.

I'll keep the list up to date in this post, so feel free to discuss the books suggested. I'll also make sure to credit each individual for the recommend.


*NON-FICTION*

"Emotional Intelligence" Daniel Goleman, Non-Fiction. A look at contemporary research at the importance of emotional intelligence in functioning not only in day to day, but for finding success in all areas of life. Since we're already feelers, understanding how emotions work can give us a significant edge, especially considering even "thinkers" have feelings! - Dritalin

"Where in the world do I belong" Brent Massey (who is an INFP). Interesting book, Brent describes countries by personality type and profiles over 100 places. Tibet is INFP. -Ruyr

"That's Not What I meant!" Deborah Tannen. Ph.D. A workable explanation of communication styles from an expert in linguistics, it's an easy academic read, for those entering social or psychological fields. Especially pertinent information on a website that's meant to bring together people of different personalities (and communication styles) together, should be required reading for participants of this forum. -Dritalin


*FICTION*

"The Beach" by Alex Garland. It's about a tourist visiting Thailand that ends up on an island that acts like a haven or an escape from reality. It explains his experience and time there, and how his feelings change. - Selvagem

"Three Cups of Tea" Greg Mortenson. Fiction. The biography and life story of K2 (mountain climb) veteren who fell in love with the people of the Hindu Kush and dedicated his life to overcoming obstacles to their children's education. I felt this was a beautiful story of an obvious NF (I'm guessing INFP) who went on his "crusade" and found a ton of success, and inspiration to us all. -Dritalin

Smoke and Mirrors - Neil Gaiman (collection of short stories, the NF type would love its dreamy plots etc.) - NephilimAzreal

The Alchemist - Paulo Coelho, fiction, a book about following your dream.. it has many beautiful words in it.. at first i don't think i would've like it.. but then after i read it.. i just love it!! - Lunniey

"Fables" comic book series,Bill Willingham. This is a magnificent and very addictive “r-rated”series featuring stories within stories starring versions of familiar fairy tale characters, both well-drawn and well-written. (see post on page 2) - Mirage


----------



## de l'eau salée

dritalin said:


> I will keep track of what books are suggested and maintain a list of the books suggested in this thread in this post.
> 
> Please list the book with the author and genre, followed by a one sentence description of the piece and one sentence explaining why you feel it should be included. For instance if I wanted to suggest "Emotional Intelligence" and " Three Cups of Tea" I would list them as follows.
> 
> "Emotional Intelligence" Daniel Goleman, Non-Fiction. A look at contemporary research at the importance of emotional intelligence in functioning not only in day to day, but for finding success in all areas of life. I figured since we're all feelers understanding how we fit into society can be quite important.
> 
> "Three Cups of Tea" Greg Mortenson. Fiction. The biography and life story of K2 (mountain climb) veteren who fell in love with the people of the Hindu Kush and dedicated his life to overcoming obstacles to their children's education. I felt this was a beautiful story of an obvious NF (I'm guessing INFP) who went on his "crusade" and found a ton of success, and inspiration to us all.
> 
> I'll keep the list up to date in this post, so feel free to discuss the books suggested. I'll also make sure to credit each individual for the recommend.


I actually have "Three Cups of Tea" in front of me right now, haha  I haven't started it yet, only because we're reading two books in English class right now, so I'm gonna read it when I have the time.

To be honest, I don't read all that often, but a book that I really liked a lot was "The Beach" by Alex Garland. It's about a tourist visiting Thailand that ends up on an island that acts like a haven or an escape from reality. It explains his experience and time there, and how his feelings change.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Smoke and Mirrors - Neil Gaiman (collection of short stories, the NF type would love its dreamy plots etc.)


----------



## dritalin

Selvagem said:


> I actually have "Three Cups of Tea" in front of me right now, haha  I haven't started it yet, only because we're reading two books in English class right now, so I'm gonna read it when I have the time.
> 
> To be honest, I don't read all that often, but a book that I really liked a lot was "The Beach" by Alex Garland. It's about a tourist visiting Thailand that ends up on an island that acts like a haven or an escape from reality. It explains his experience and time there, and how his feelings change.


I loved Three Cups of Tea. It's a very easy read, it especially pics up after he makes his attempt on K2. Enjoy.

I'll also check out smoke and mirrors.


----------



## de l'eau salée

dritalin said:


> I loved Three Cups of Tea. It's a very easy read, it especially pics up after he makes his attempt on K2. Enjoy.
> 
> I'll also check out smoke and mirrors.


Great, thanks  I like books that make you feel, lol.....:blushed:


----------



## lunniey

maybe you already know this..
The Alchemist - Paulo Coelho, fiction, a book about following your dream.. it has many beautiful words in it.. at first i don't think i would've like it.. but then after i read it.. i just love it!!

this is my favorite quote..
*
"it describes people's inability to choose their own desire. And it ends up saying that everyone believes the world greatest lie - it's this: that a certain point in our lives, we lose control of what's happening to us, and our lives become controlled by fate. that's the world greatest lie."
*

and
*
"it's the possibility of having the dreams come true that make life interesting."
*


----------



## dritalin

Get "The Alchemist" for about $5 dollars shipped.

Amazon.com: Used and New: The Alchemist: A Fable About Following Your Dream


----------



## lunniey

Selvagem said:


> I actually have "Three Cups of Tea" in front of me right now, haha  I haven't started it yet, only because we're reading two books in English class right now, so I'm gonna read it when I have the time.
> 
> To be honest, I don't read all that often, but a book that I really liked a lot was "The Beach" by Alex Garland. It's about a tourist visiting Thailand that ends up on an island that acts like a haven or an escape from reality. It explains his experience and time there, and how his feelings change.


i never read The Beach, but i have seen the movie ^^. Leonardo de Caprio..the place are sure beautiful..
anyway.. I think I must find Three Cups of Tea, it looks interesting..

i hope more NF share their recommends books here :happy:


----------



## dritalin

lunniey said:


> i hope more NF share their recommends books here :happy:


The more the better. Hopefully we start getting some more non-fiction too.


----------



## lunniey

Yeah i hope so too..
i want someone recommend me a book about inspiring Biography.. i like to watch tv show about biography, so would love to read some of books about biography too..


----------



## dritalin

I thought about putting up Ghandi's autobiography, but I actually haven't read it, and I hate to recommend a book I haven't read.

I guess you could put up any biography of known INFPs like Tolkien, Mister Rogers, Princess Dianna, ect.

Just look around Amazon, pick one up and let us know!


----------



## lunniey

Yeah , that's the problem :tongue:
I have never read an autobiography book before, i just watched it on television ^^
and same as you, I hate recommends book that I haven't read too :tongue:


----------



## dritalin

You know, if your into biography there is a book that I've been thinking of adding to the list. The book "Into the Wild" by Jon Krakauer is a great book about an obvious INFP. He's sort of my idle, except the whole died in Alaska thing. Anyways, good read, Krakauer has a knack for slow death tension. Anyways, if you pick it up, let me know.


----------



## Vardigon

Anything by Terry Brooks. Including the Shannara series. He's INFJ . (NiFe)


----------



## lunniey

hmm.. Shanara Series, a fiction.. just like LOTR right?
I've heard few reviews of the Shanara Series, many of them said it's not as good as LOTR..
but i don't know i haven't read it too..


----------



## dritalin

I've got the next piece of Non-Fiction to add to the list. This one should definitely be _required_ reading for this site. It's all about communicating with people with different communication styles.

"That's Not What I meant!" Deborah Tannen. Ph.D. A workable explanation of communication styles from an expert in linguistics, it's an easy academic read, for those entering social or psychological fields. Especially pertinent information on a website that's meant to bring together people of different personalities (and communication styles) together.


----------



## lunniey

That sounds a very good book to read..
I have a social community that involves many different personalities, I think it would help so much if I could understand how to communicate with people who had different communication styles.



> You know, if your into biography there is a book that I've been thinking of adding to the list. The book "Into the Wild" by Jon Krakauer is a great book about an obvious INFP. He's sort of my idle, except the whole died in Alaska thing. Anyways, good read, Krakauer has a knack for slow death tension. Anyways, if you pick it up, let me know


Yes, thanks.. I think it's very interesting. I will try to find that book ^^


----------



## prufrok

Trilogy by H.D. One of my favorite books of poems. The closest thing I have to a religion, this text seeks to meld many of the old stories into a unified, modern religious document. Centered around a matriarch this time. Check it out.


----------



## mirage

The Vertigo comics _Fables_ series by Bill Willingham (who’s probably an INFP) is one of my favorites, right up there with Neal Gaiman's _Sandman_. This is a magnificent and very addictive “r-rated”series featuring stories within stories starring versions of familiar fairy tale characters, both well-drawn and well-written. The fable characters that can pass for normal people in human society are holed up in a small section of Manhatten called Fabletown, having centuries prior fled their homelands from a greater, invading power known as the Adversary; the rest live on a farm village in upstate New York. Each place is hidden from prying mortal eyes by various spells and magical barriars. 

The cast of characters include: Jack from Jack in the Beanstalk, a scheming ENTPish con-artist; Bigby Wolf, the former bad guy from Little Red Riding hood and now the chain-smoking town sheriff, who in the first volume has to solve a murder mystery where the main suspects include Jack and Bluebeard; Sinbad from Arabian Nights; Mowgli from Kipling’s Jungle books; Pinocchio; Boy Blue; Snow White, the no-nonsense right hand of the Mayor, and her sister Red, who are constantly at each others throats; Prince Charming; the witch from Hansel and Gretal; Cinderella, Fabletown's ace secret agent. 

The main storyline, which kicks in after the first few volumes, involves the war between Fabletown and the Adversery that forced the Fabletown characters to flee from their homelands, multiple fairy tale realms interconnected to each other and our world by certain gateways. In the first volumes you’re given some of the backstory and foreshadowing of what’s to come. You learn that the Adversary has taken over most of the other worlds and means to conquer this world and capture Fabletown.


----------



## ruyr

Non Fiction - Self Help/Travel

Where in the world do I belong - Written by Brent Massey who is an INFP. Interesting book, Brent describes countries by personality type and profiles over 100 places. Tibet is INFP :happy:


----------



## dritalin

Thanks guys, I'll get these into the list...in the morning...so...tired. :bored:


----------



## lunniey

ruyr said:


> Non Fiction - Self Help/Travel
> 
> Where in the world do I belong - Written by Brent Massey who is an INFP. Interesting book, Brent describes countries by personality type and profiles over 100 places. Tibet is INFP :happy:


it's sounds like an interesting book.. I wonder which country described as an INFJ...
Perhaps Vatican?
^^


----------



## Enigma

Johnathan Livingston Seagull


----------



## dritalin

Enigma said:


> Johnathan Livingston Seagull


Good suggestion, if you give me a sentence relating it to the NF experience, I'll put your sentence in the description. (no big though, if not I'll just through one on there).


----------



## Enigma

"Don't believe what your eyes are telling you. All they show is limitation. Look with your understanding."

"The only true law is that which leads to freedom," Jonathan said. "There is no other."

~Jonathan Livingston Seagull


----------



## Enigma

oh and these!

The price of being misunderstood ... They call you devil or they call you god. JLS

Your friends will know you better in the first minute you meet than your acquaintances will know you in a thousand years.

RICHARD BACH, Illusions: The Adventures of a Reluctant Messiah


----------



## starri

The Map of Love - Ahdaf Souef. (i think, ive been reading it for over 2 months now!)


----------



## Enigma

Anyone ever read the Celestine Prophesy?

Insecurity and violence ends when we experience an inner connection with divine energy within, a connection described by mystics of all traditions. A sense of lightness--buoyancy--along with the constant sensation of love are measures of this connection. If these measures are present, the connection is real. If not, it is only pretended.


----------



## mysterywhiteboy

"into the wild" (jon krakauer)
a life-changing book for me (sean penn butchered the movie version of it IMO)...tells the true story of christopher mccandless, a college graduate who abandoned his possessions, gave his entire $24,000 savings account to charity and hitchhiked to Alaska, where he went to live in the wilderness. four months later, he turned up dead. his diary, letters and two notes found at a remote campsite tell of his desperate effort to survive.


----------



## LadyJava

I didn't read The Beach, but the movie is one of my favorites. 

Non-Fiction

*]Women Who Run with the Wolves *by Clarissa Pinkola Estes, Ph.D. 
I think Dr. Pinkola must be an INFP. She believes that folktales can be interpreted like dreams. It's a great book for those who have tried to conform but can't, those who feel like outcasts, and those who have forgotten to take time for what they need and love the most. I recommend "The Ugly Duckling" to start with. "The Red Shoes" and "Bluebeard" were also very good.

*Man's Search for Meaning* by Viktor E. Frankl

Frankl was a psychologist who was imprisoned in Nazi concentration camps. He relates how the horrific conditions broke most men down until they were not much more than animals, stealing and betraying to stay alive. But some men went around comforting the other prisoners and giving away their last pieces of bread. The book is a tragic, horrifying account, but also an inspiring story about how to find meaning in the darkest, most hopeless circumstances. A great book for INFPs who have become cynical about the world we live in.

Fiction:
*
Fear Nothing *and *Seize the Night *by Dean Koontz

Very idealistic, sensitive characters. They maintain integrity and optimism when it looks like the end of life as we know it. And the animals are very important characters. What INFP that doesn't love animals? SJ's that I've shared this book with didn't "get it." 

*Odd Thomas* and *Watchers *were also excellent. Not for those who don't like fantasy/supernatural/horror elements. I liked all of his dog books: The Darkest Evening of the Year; Watchers; Seize the night; Fear Nothing; One Door Away from Heaven. 

*Smoke and Mirrors* by Neil Gaiman. A collection of his short stories. I haven't read the entire book yet, but love it so far. One of my favorites was "The Price." You can read it here: Neil Gaiman's The Price That will give you a good idea of what his stories are like. Again, very much an NF book. Those who can't deal with anything "weird" won't like it.


----------



## ThisProtest

As far as biographies go, one of the best I've read is of American poet Anne Sexton by Diane Middlebrook dwm.com | Books | Anne Sexton: A Biography

Another good book about Sexton is _Anne Sexton:The Lat Summer_ Amazon.com: Anne Sexton: The Last Summer: Arthur Furst: Books by photographer Arthur Furst. Photography + poetry= poignant, beautiful, inspiring. 

Not sure what Ann would be on MBTI, but it seems fairly likely that she would be considered to have borderline personality disorder in modern psychiatry which may complicate matters.


----------



## matilda

David Sedaris, most definitely.


----------



## abigaleblues

Carolyn Parkhurst seems like she would be good for NFs. Her writing is a little eclectic but really tugs at your heartstrings. I liked The Dogs of Babel and the Nobodies Album a lot. Both easy reads with quirky themes.


----------



## ElectricHead

It's nothing new, but Anne Rice is a master of character developement and highlights the rich inner world in her characters that NFs often experience within themselves. Interview With The Vampire books 1-3, especially 1 and 2, are perfect. I don't know the character types but Lestat seems ENFPish, (or quite possibly ENTP), while Louis, the main character in book 1, seems INFP. I could be biased in that assertion of course.
It's my opinion that Edward of Twilight, the tortured soul of a vampire who refuses to let go of his humanity, may have been influenced by Louis.
Eric of True Blood closely resembles the character of Lestat, right down to his perceptive change of demeanor as you're slowly introduced to the depth of his character over time.


----------



## geekofalltrades

_The Book Thief _by Marcus Zusak


----------



## abigaleblues

ThisProtest said:


> As far as biographies go, one of the best I've read is of American poet Anne Sexton by Diane Middlebrook dwm.com | Books | Anne Sexton: A Biography
> 
> Another good book about Sexton is _Anne Sexton:The Lat Summer_ Amazon.com: Anne Sexton: The Last Summer: Arthur Furst: Books by photographer Arthur Furst. Photography + poetry= poignant, beautiful, inspiring.
> 
> Not sure what Ann would be on MBTI, but it seems fairly likely that she would be considered to have borderline personality disorder in modern psychiatry which may complicate matters.


I love Anne Sexton's poetry.


----------



## abigaleblues

I've been thinking a bit more and I have thought of a few more that I wanted to share.

I love _The Road Less Traveled_ by Dr. Peck. It's pretty much self-help, but I think it would have a lot of appeal to NFs. Also anyone that is interested in MBTI since it is written by a psychologist and largely about self-love. Pretty interesting.

As for nonfiction, which I admit I don't read often enough, I really like Jon Krakauer too, but my favorite is _Under the Banner of Heaven_. I think it's an exceptionally-written book about Mormonism. I enjoy learning about religion, and thought maybe my fellow NFs would enjoy.

I like to read essays, and I bought the _2011 Best American Essays_ selected by Edwidge Danticat, and nearly every single one brought me to tears. Maybe that's the F in me, but damn they are good!

I'm currently reading Zadie Smith's_ On Beauty_ and I don't want it to end. She's a brilliant writer. It's a social novel with some heavy themes, but it's contemporary and just really cool. I can see why she has such a fan base!

I love the classics, and really romanticize Russian literature also. My favorite book of all time is _Anna Karenina_, but that could change. I really connected with Levin, and even though I don't think he's INFP, I could definitely see NF. Beautiful book. 

The theme of war has always fascinated me, and I really get into anything about WWII. An amazing memoir about the Pacific war was called With the Old Breed by a Marine name Eurgene Sledge. There was actually an HBO spin off series called The Pacific which was based on this book. If you don't cry your heart is made of stone! It's sad and intimate and just written with a lot of humility.


----------



## HoLy

Out of those mentioned I recommend:
The Celestine Prophecy
The Alchemist
Into the wild

I Highly recommend The Secret as well, it changed my life ^_^. Entirely.

Books I am picking up as I type this:
Jonathan Livingston Seagull
The Road Less Traveled

I will tell you guys what I think later =3.


----------



## delicate_ruin

For non- fiction, probably Falling Leaves, a memoir by Adeline Yen Mah. It relates to being NF as it is a true account of abuse and will help us develop and further our perspectives. Also, it's heartbreaking... So get your tissues ready, Feelers. :,(


----------



## kwarling

_The Catcher In The Rye, Franny and Zooey,_ J.D. Salinger, duh. _1984, Animal Farm,_ George Orwell.


----------

